# Cyclogest how to store



## Fashion

. Hi  I am trying to find out how to store cyclogest pessaries it says to store below 25c in a dry place does this mean the fridge ? Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Cool room temperature is all that is needed.

If the temperature goes too high you will find they will melt. So basically don't keep them next to the radiator or in a hot kitchen. 

Somewhere like a bedside drawer would be ideal away from a sunny window or heat source.

They can be kept in the fridge if this is what you prefer, especially in the height of summer, but during use you might prefer them to be at room temperature before insertion as it might be a bit cold otherwise!


----------



## Fashion

Thank you Hopeful Hazel


----------

